# Datos de Norma PAL N (Television)



## Juan (Jun 28, 2005)

Gente, alguien tiene los datos de la Norma PAL N, Fh, Fv, Ancho de Banda, Tiempos de retoceso del Haz, etc.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 29, 2005)

*PAL N*

PAL-N (Argentina)   fsp=(2 . 458 +1) . ¼. 15625 + 25 = 3.58205625MHz
En el sistema PAL, las señales  diferencia de color  reducidas U y V se trasmiten directamente con un ancho de banda de 1.3MHz.

*FRECUENCIA DE LA SUBPORTADORA DE COLOR*

Debido a la conmutación de líneas de la componente de croma C(R-Y) se producen frecuencias en el espectro de la crominancia que llegan a coincidir con líneas espectrales de la señal de luminancia. Por lo tanto se eligió un offset de un cuarto de línea con transposición por un periodo de imagen eligiendo 

(2n+1)=567 y con fH=15625Hz y fV=50Hz queda fsp=4.43361875MHz.

*SISTEMA  PAL-N*


Radiación de la señal de imagen

La señal de video se trasmite por el método de modulación de amplitud con polaridad negativa y banda lateral vestigial, conocido por la sigla internacional A%C Negativo (A significa modulación de amplitud, % significa destinado a la transmisión de señal de televisión y C con vestigios de banda lateral; con polaridad negativa se quiere significar que para máximo brillo de la imagen corresponderá la mínima amplitud de portadora). Con la polaridad negativa se consigue mayor estabilidad de sincronismo (máxima energía de la portadora) en zonas de recepción pobre.

Los parámetros adoptados en PAL-N son , respecto de la portadora de imagen:



§         Anchura de banda nominal del canal radioelectrico: 6MHz

§         Separación de la portadora de sonido respecto de la de imagen:   +4.5MHz

§         Extremo inferior del canal: -1.25MHz


*Niveles de las señales radiadas*

De acuerdo a estos niveles, la señal de sincronización ocupa un 25% de la amplitud total y la señal de imagen un 65%. La subportadora color, superpuesta a la señal de luminancia no siempre se mantiene en estos limites, pudiendo llegar a desbordar el 65% destinado a imagen en caso de reproducir colores demasiado saturados, pero esto es poco frecuente y no afecta al audio o al sincronismo, si se toman los recaudos pertinentes en el receptor.



Radiación de la señal de audio



El sonido se trasmite por medio de una portadora independiente de la de imagen. Se emplea para el audio el método de modulación de frecuencia, denominado internacionalmente como F3, donde F indica modulación de frecuencia y 3 significa que esta destinado a telefonía y radiodifusión.

La excursión máxima de frecuencia durante la modulación se limita a ±25KHz, aplicándose una preacentuacion a la señal de audio que enfatiza las frecuencias altas por medio de un filtro con una constante de tiempo de 75mseg.

La norma PAL-N fija una relacion 1/10 entre portadoras de sonido e imagen. 

Frecuencia de la subportadora

La norma N adopta como frecuencia de crominancia el valor obtenido por la formula:

con n =229 dando un valor nominal de 3.58205625MHz, aceptándose una tolerancia en ±5Hz.

§         Anchura nominal de la banda lateral principal: 4.2MHz

§         Anchura nominal de la banda lateral parcialmente suprimida (inferior): 0.75MHz

No esta indicado en la norma, pero ha sido practica común, asegurar la interferencia entre canales por medio de una distribución zonal de frecuencias de modo que no coexistan canales adyacentes, en la misma región de cobertura.

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda.


----------

